# Crossbreed Holster



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

The Crossbreed Supertuck Holster I had ordered came in this past weekend while I was out of town. They had said 2 week delivery but I got it in one :smt023. Looks and feels good, very well made. I'm going to try to wear it a bunch and work the leather some to get it broke in but feels pretty good now. I will probably order another one for my PPS when my tax return come in if this one works out the way I think it will.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't have to sell me! I have the same holster and LOVE IT!:supz:
The longer you wear it the better it gets.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

gmaske said:


> You don't have to sell me! I have the same holster and LOVE IT!:supz:
> The longer you wear it the better it gets.


+1...it only gets more comfortable after it's broke in!:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice. I'm a newb to carry (just took the cc class last Saturday, finally!).. So I'm attempting to learn up about carry holsters.

The crossbread's look like awesome quality.. But on that one in the pic. It makes me think I would hardly be able to move around at all with that thing. I assume the "paddle" panel is something pretty stiff that doesn't bend with you too much.

Is it me or does that seem like an awefully large "footprint" for that back panel on that holster?

Or is it an optical illusion compared with the size of that sweet little 1911?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/files/SuperTuck_untucked2.JPG

I guess judging from this pic it's not too huge I suppose.
When I start to carry, I guess I need to try an OWB and IWB to get an idea about it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> I guess judging from this pic it's not too huge I suppose.
> When I start to carry, I guess I need to try an OWB and IWB to get an idea about it.


It's not as big as it looks in pictures, but I suppose that could depend on body size also. It is a very comfortable holster, but when I can, I still carry OWB in my Galco Side Snap Scabbard. My Galco belt has been _great_ as well. :smt023


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been wearing my new Crossbreed the last few days and man, is this thing comfortable. I guess having the wider footprint it spreads out the weight much better that the compact HighNoon holster I have and makes it much easier to wear.

Compared to a Fobus Roto-paddle


----------

